# literally just shot a deer with my bow, any suggestions?



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok just shot my first deer with a bow and by just shot I mean I am writing this on my phone from my stand!  I don't know if I am getting ahead of myself, but as soon as I hit her (its a doe) I had visions of sausages and roasts, etc.  Any suggestions on what is your favorites with venison??

Bigfish

P.S.  will post a pic sometime too!


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 23, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!

best thing u can do is bring her to my house


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

jrod62 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> best thing u can do is bring her to my house



I am from Illinois originally.  There are some huge deer down there!  Hopefully my brother gets one with his bow down there this year so we can share!

Bigfish


----------



## bobdog46 (Oct 23, 2011)

All kinds of sausage to be made - I mix my venison w/ 30% pork (boston butt) -  Breakfast sausage, Brats, Cajun Seasoned smoked, & My favorite - Summer Sausage.  Just peruse SMF and you will see the ideas are near limitless -   Have fun !!!!


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

Still tracking her.  Hit her low.  Should be anytime now.

Bigfish


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 23, 2011)

the hunt is on. keep us updated


----------



## plj (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats!

What I do: keep the backstraps whole, a dozen steaks, and the rest of the first 2 or 3 deer become chili, jerky, kielbasa, hot dogs, ital sausage, & assorted snack sticks.  I also mix in 25-33% pork butt.  Sometimes we make old fashioned bologna, lebanon bologna, polish sausage... the list can really be endless, exactly what we make depends on what DW & the boys are in the mood for. I strongly recommend Rytek Kutas book, and SMF - those 2 will get you all the info you need.

Cracks me up that you posted from your stand, LOL.  I have a couple buddies who call each other when they see deer, seems even bowhunting is turning into a social event!  Not me - longbow, license, knife, cord, thats all.


----------



## plj (Oct 23, 2011)

sorry, I didnt exactly answer your question. Our favorite is definitely kielbasa.


----------



## jjwdiver (Oct 23, 2011)

so...was it found?  First thing I'd do is gut the thing!


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

As promised.  Sorry it took so long.  Had to drive 4 and half hours home!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol, that is a really nice one. I love the way the tongue hangs out. 

Looks like me after feasting on PP or Ribs.

I gotta get my brother to kill a deer. These opossums are really not that tasty.

Great Job.

Mike


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 24, 2011)

My favorite is dried venison. Very easy to do...use any roast sized pieces of meat ( I use the whole loin, sirloin, and hind quarters). Bearcarvers' dried beef or canadian bacon recipes are excellent. Just look for one of his posts and they are on the bottom of his page. So many options once it's done. Snacking, sammy's, creamed cheese spreads...my wife's favorite is to mince it up and cook with scrambled eggs. the list goes on and on............

Congrats on the harvest!

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice Job, Bigfish!!!

In case you would like to try it, here is a link to some "Venison Dried Beef" I made last year.

I don't have this one in my signature:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101317/smoked-venison-dried-beef

I used pieces from the hind quarters, but you could use any of the bigger, less fatty pieces, like Barry said, above.

Backstraps would be awesome!

I love it!

Bear


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 24, 2011)

I like to take the Back strap and cut them into 1” steaks, put them into a gallon Ziploc bag with a little Worchester sauce, garlic and onion powder, and if you like it spicy a little Tony’s seasonings, allow them to set in the refrigerator overnight. The next day, I rap them around the outer edge with bacon, you may need a tooth pick to hold the bacon in place.  Then put them on the bbq pit just long enough to crisp the bacon, not over a direct flame, just hot enough to get them to medium - medium well. One of the best ways I've eaten deer!!!


----------

